# Found a pregnant cat in my back yard



## shan841

For the past month or so i have been wanting to get a second cat. I was kind of hoping i would just come across one, but after some debating i filled out an adoption application for a city rescue yesterday. 
Today when i got home from work i saw that something had dug through the trash on my porch and licked clean an empty can of cat food. 
I was sitting inside watching tv and then i saw the culprit... A pretty grey and white cat, with a big round belly. I stood up, and she saw me, and turned around and ran into some bushes. I heated up some EVO and went outside with it. I sat outside for a minute and then i heard a little mew from the bushes. She poked her head out and must have smelled the food, because she stood mewing and watching me for about 30 seconds, then slowly made her way over and dove in. She was hungry, i had to take it away from her because she started gagging she was eating so fast. She warmed up to me pretty quickly, let me pet her head and rubbed up against me when i took her food bowl away. I ran inside and got my carrier, put the foodbowl i side and was able to get her in it. 
So , here we are. At the vet getting scanned for a microchip, tested and xrays . I hope everything is okay so i can keep her. The vet said she thinks she feels one kitten. She also said she doesnt seem to be producing milk, which is good because i was scared she may have had kittens outside somewhere. 
I am not looking forward to telling the rescue that i may not be able to adopt a cat now  im sure they will be happy that i am helping this one though. I will keep you all updated, wish me luck  we are calling her Moma for now


----------



## Lenkolas

Aww what a great thing you have done. Congrats on rescuing this little mommy, and good luck with everything. And you have to post some pics please!


----------



## dweamgoil

It sounds like it was meant to be...don't fight it, just go with it


----------



## shan841

Just got home. She was negative for felv/fiv and has one kitten that appears to be healthy! the vet said that they are going to have a radiologist to double check the xray in the morning, but as far as she can tell the kitten is as least 45 days along and she had vaginal secretions so she could possibly go into labor at any time. wow i was not expecting this, but i couldnt be happier. we have her in our bedroom and Banjo is going nuts, he knows something is happening but he doesnt know what. i dont planning on introducing them until mom is comfortable. now i have to run to walmart and get another litterbox! and yes dweamgoil, i feel like this was really meant to be


----------



## shan841

Here is a pic....she is a little moody(understandable) but seems to be generally at ease to have a full belly and a warm place to sleep


----------



## ColoredPencils

She looks like she is an adorable beauty. I can't wait to see what the kitten looks like.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

I'm so glad you stepped up and are taking care of her! What a huge difference you've made in her life, giving her a safe, warm place to have her kitten.

Are you thinking of keeping both the mom and the kitten?


----------



## orrymain

Shan841, I too believe this was meant to be. Thank you for taking her in and caring for her & her kitten. Can't wait to see the pictures of the newest member to your family. Keep us posted.


----------



## BotanyBlack

Aww she is adorable and looks comfortable. Glad you found the cat you were waiting for, and her the companion she was obviously looking for. Did the vet give an age estimate on her? 

congrats!!:thumb


----------



## shan841

Thanks for the kind words everyone! We are planning on keeping mom and baby, i dont think that i would be able to part with the kitten, esp since there is only 1. The vet guessed that she is about a year old. 

She slept on the ledge above my bed last night and didnt bother me at all. When i woke up and started talkimg to her she came right over in my lap and started purring and headbutting me all over. She does have diarrhea, but she used the litterbox with no issue. She was very happy to have breakfast, but is still a little temperamental and will hiss and swipe with no warning. The vet said to wait at least 2 weeks to introduce her to Banjo in case she has a URI but i may wait untill she is spayed, she is a tough cookie and Banjo would be totally defenseless if she went after him.


----------



## Greenport ferals

I love this story and am looking forward to the next installment.


----------



## my5kitties

shan841 said:


> still a little temperamental and will hiss and swipe with no warning.


This may or may not continue after she has her kitten. If you plan on introducing Banjo to her and her kitten, I'd wait until the kitten is a bit older. Though, she may appreciate Banjo playing with her baby. It may give her a chance to get a break from mommy duties.


----------



## shan841

my4kitties said:


> This may or may not continue after she has her kitten. If you plan on introducing Banjo to her and her kitten, I'd wait until the kitten is a bit older. Though, she may appreciate Banjo playing with her baby. It may give her a chance to get a break from mommy duties.


Yes, I am in no hurry to introduce them so I was thinking once the kitten gets older to maybe steal the kitten away and introduce him/her to Banjo first and see how it goes. 

Does anyone have an opinion on Feliway diffusers and pregnant cats? I know that she is going to be moody but do you think it would help at all? She has been rubbing her cheeks on everything so I want to help her feel at home as much as I can


----------



## Lenkolas

I've tried Feliway in different situations (new additions to the gang, scared cats, pregnant moms, sick kittens) and it seems to work most of the times. Is not magic, so don't expect a miraculous change. However it is worth the try. 

She looks really cute, is she a tuxedo kitty (black-white)? She looks very petite too, what are you feeding her? maybe you can add some nutritional supplements or just premium food or something like that.

Good luck with everything! Keep us posted please!


----------



## shan841

Lenkolas said:


> I've tried Feliway in different situations (new additions to the gang, scared cats, pregnant moms, sick kittens) and it seems to work most of the times. Is not magic, so don't expect a miraculous change. However it is worth the try.
> 
> She looks really cute, is she a tuxedo kitty (black-white)? She looks very petite too, what are you feeding her? maybe you can add some nutritional supplements or just premium food or something like that.
> 
> Good luck with everything! Keep us posted please!


She is gray and white, I will try to get some better pics tonight. I am giving her EVO cat & kitten formula, which I think is an excellent food, and very rich. And she LOVES it. She is fairly petite. She only weighed 3.3 kg. I picked up the feliway diffuser on my lunch break, i figure it is worth a try :kittyball


----------



## shan841

ColoredPencils said:


> She looks like she is an adorable beauty. I can't wait to see what the kitten looks like.


I cant wait either!! its gonna be a kitten surprise


----------



## morse

I'd probably swipe and hiss too if I was due any day...just sayin' :devil


----------



## shan841

morse said:


> I'd probably swipe and hiss too if I was due any day...just sayin' :devil


Me too! haha She is amazingly well behaved for all that she has been through, she was quiet in the car and she even let me pick her up without a complaint when we were at the vet :angel


----------



## shan841

Greenport ferals said:


> I love this story and am looking forward to the next installment.




She actually looks similar to your avatar Greenport ferals! She has the muscular build, too. I love watching her walk


----------



## shan841

Here are some better pics, she is hard to photograph because there isnt much light in my bedroom and she is very wiggly! I think we are naming her Minnie, her face and skinny tail remind me of a mouse


----------



## sandyrivers

Hi,

What a great story, it seems like she knew where to go to find a good home!

She probably has diarrea because she is not yet used to the food, and a bit nervous around her new surroundings.

Glad to hear you are keeping them both!

sandyrivers


----------



## sandyrivers

Hi,

What a great story, it seems like she knew where to go to find a good home!

She probably has diarrea because she is not yet used to the food, and a bit nervous around her new surroundings.

Glad to hear you are keeping them both!

sandyrivers


----------



## seattlecoon

This was someone's kitten once and they let her end up on the street! Just a poor pregnant teenager really. My son adopted a young mom and her last kitten from a shelter and he has had so much pleasure from them. Word to the wise. Once mom recovered from her pregnancy and malnutrition she just kept eating and eating until she was obese (ate her food and then the kittens!). He now has her on a grain-free kibble and she is losing weight. The alley cat he took in had the same problem; once food was available he couldn't self regulate his intake. He is doing better on the grain free too. 

Enjoy the whole birthing experience! The best thing about moms and kittens is that you never have to worry about dominance issues. The kitten always knows their place. My son's female is now the matriarch of his little trio.


----------



## shan841

seattlecoon said:


> This was someone's kitten once and they let her end up on the street! Just a poor pregnant teenager really. My son adopted a young mom and her last kitten from a shelter and he has had so much pleasure from them. Word to the wise. Once mom recovered from her pregnancy and malnutrition she just kept eating and eating until she was obese (ate her food and then the kittens!). He now has her on a grain-free kibble and she is losing weight. The alley cat he took in had the same problem; once food was available he couldn't self regulate his intake. He is doing better on the grain free too.
> 
> Enjoy the whole birthing experience! The best thing about moms and kittens is that you never have to worry about dominance issues. The kitten always knows their place. My son's female is now the matriarch of his little trio.


I have already had to be careful, as she will eat until she makes herself sick! She gets 4 canned meals a day mixed with KMR. She has gained noticible weight since I brought her in a week ago, her hip bones don't seem to be sticking out as much. So I am sure she is getting enough, but she would lead me to beleive otherwise. I hope that she soon realizes that she doesn't have to worry about when her next meal will come!

I am sure she will be the matriarch once I introduce them all, Banjo still acts like a kitten so I don't think there will be any dominance issues. I just hope she gets this baby out soon!


----------



## Leazie

I just stumbled upon the wonderful story of you and Minnie and have found it just wonderful. The baby waiting game is difficult ( waiting for my grand baby to be born), but it will be great. Can't wait for pictures of your baby.


----------



## Darkcat

What a sweet story. I can't wait for the baby pics.


----------



## shan841

Minnie has calmed down a lot. She knows her scheduled feeding times now, so she isnt gobbling her food down quite as fast. I think she is realizing that she isn't going to go hungry now. Her nipples are more swollen, so it appears as though her milk is coming in. I am starting to worry a little, the vet estimated her at 60 days last tuesday. If that estimate is correct, that would make today day 72...I realize that the vet is most likely off by a few days, I just dont want this baby to get to big for her to deliver easily. I can see the baby kicking like crazy! It seems like the kitten never sleeps, so hopefully that means she will deliver soon. She is sooo sweet and lovey, I hope she stays this affectionate! And, she hasnt hissed at me since last week. I think she was just a little nervous still, but she is settling in just fine. Here are some new pics:


----------



## Abbie

This is such a lovely story, you are are a wonderful person to take her and her little one in. 

She looks like she's settled right in at her new home. You're turning from a one cat family into a three cat family  I hope the birth goes well, looking forward to pictures.


----------



## shan841

We have a baby! Minnie woke me up at around 4:30 this morning, she was meowing and seemed like she couldnt get comfortable. She chose to nest on the floor right next to my bed of course instead of one of the many boxes i set up for her. I took it as a compliment though, and was able to put some blankets down underneath her. She was only in labor for about 45 minutes - an hour, and during her last few contractions she was screaming bloody murder like nothing I have ever heard. It worried me for a bit, but then the baby was out and everything was fine  the kitten is a tortie? Im still unsure about what the diference is between tortie/calico. She is mostly black with some orange specks throughout, and her legs are mostly orange possibly with some white. And she has an orange patch on half of her head. She is big and strong, and has been nursing well. Minnie wanted my reasurance the whole time. She had this worried "meow"'and she stopped and would purr when i pet her. She seems completely comfortable with me now. Momma and baby are resting now, and i have to go to work  i will post some pics later


----------



## KittehLuv'n

Congratulations!
Thank you for taklng her in and bheing so devoted to the new momma.:luv


----------



## orrymain

Congrats!! What wonderful news to start a Monday morning with. Can't wait to see the pictures! Thank you again for being such a great caregiver/mom to her and her kitten.


----------



## shan841

Here is the only pic i have so far, I will get some better ones tonight when I get home. She weighed 3 oz.


----------



## orrymain

Oh my. She looks so tiny. What a pretty little head. Can't wait to see her growing up in your pictures.


----------



## Carmel

Aww, this whole story is amazing. The baby is adorable! And looks to be a calico.  Congratulations!


----------



## MowMow

* SQUEEEEEE * 


That is the cutest thing ever! Instant family! Good on you for taking in mom and keeping them both. She surely lucked out when she wandered into your back yard. I can't wait to watch her/him grow up in pictures and stories.


----------



## KMK83

Such a nice story! have fun watching their interactions!


----------



## Leazie

Congratulations grandma! The baby looks so cute. How sweet that Momma needed your reassurance during her labor and delivery.


----------



## Lenkolas

What wonderful news! Congratulations! Can't wait to see more pics of the little one.


----------



## shan841

O hai!


----------



## orrymain

She's adorable! Thanks for sharing this experience with us!


----------



## Lenkolas

CUTENESS OVERLOAD!!!

*head explodes, again.


----------



## Cats&Plants

Such a little cutie!! I would say she's a tortoiseshell with that cute little face 

Congrats, glad mom and baby are doing well!


----------



## sunset97

She is so cute. Can't wait to see more pictures as she grows.


----------



## LadyK

Congrats! Best wishes to Minnie and baby!


----------



## shan841

The kitten did not make it  i started worrying today because she was sleeping so much and i didn't see her nursing. Then I went in to check and she was gone. She seemed so strong and active yesterday, i keep thinking i didnt have the room warm enough or something. I guess this just happens sometimes. Minnie doesnt seem stressed at all, she is handling it better than I am.


----------



## MowMow

Oh no! I am SO sorry. How heartbreaking for you.

{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}]


----------



## orrymain

I'm so sorry.


----------



## GhostTown

I'm so sorry.


----------



## rescuecatmommy

I'm so sorry. She was such a cute little thing


----------



## Leazie

I'm so sorry that the little one has passed. She knew love and warmth for the short time she was with you.


----------



## sunset97

I am so sorry.:sad


----------



## Lenkolas

Oh no I'm so sorry! Do not blame yourself, these things happen all the time. Maybe she was sick, mom's malnutrition...there are hundreds of possibilities.

I know you must feel awful, hang in there, a big hug!


----------



## dweamgoil

So sorry for your loss. I know what it's like to lose a little one, but yes, these things happen. You did your best *hugz*


----------



## RachandNito

So sorry


----------



## shan841

Minnie was very sad about the loss of her baby.. I decided to call around to shelters to see if they had any orphan babies, and it was great timing because they just took in 4 babies with no mama, and were having a hard time getting them to take a bottle. So.... we are fostering these little guys!


----------



## MowMow

What a great idea! That was so kind of you to do that for them and for her.


----------



## Leazie

You are truly a wonderful person!! You saved Minnie and now you are saving these little ones. Minnie looks very contented to be a Momma.


----------



## sunset97

Minnie looks really happy being a mom. I bet she will do great with those kittens. Are you still going to keep Minnie or any of the kittens?


----------



## shan841

Thanks everyone! Minnie is a great mom and is very happy  we plan on keeping Minnie and one of the kittens. When they are older i am going to introduce Banjo and let him pick out which one he wants


----------



## Arkona

I got to page 4 and wanted to post about how this is the best story ever! Finding a pregnant cat, taking care of her and giving her a safe place to live, eat, sleep, and give birth, and taking in her baby... plus the fact that she bonded with you so quickly... wow, so beautiful!

Then I got to the part about the kitten dying  So sad... but in a way, somewhat expected. She was probably malnourished during a crucial part of her pregnancy. Still sad, but then the story takes an unexpected turn to the better again, when you foster the kittens in need. 

You should be proud of yourself and your new kitty!


----------



## orrymain

That is a beautiful picture with Minnie and her new babies. All look very content. Thank you so much for fostering these babies.


----------



## sunset97

How are things going with Minnie and her babies? Any new pictures?


----------



## orrymain

How is the little family doing? How old are the kittens now? When you get the chance please post pictures.


----------



## shan841

Minnie and babies are doing good! 

I think that the shelter was wrong about their age. I got them last tuesday, and they said they were 12 days old. Only two of them had one eye open at that time, and after looking at pictures and videos of kittens and considering their weight, I think that they were born closer to April 30th. That means that they would be 17 days old today. One little guy got conjunctivitis, but we went to the vet and got some eyedrops and it cleared right up. They are becoming more active every day, they can barely walk but are trying to run and pounce! It is sooo cute. 

I'm frustrated because I have two scales, but neither are very accurate. The kittens are all almost the exact same size, and they all have big round bellies and seem content, so I think they are all doing just fine. I have been meaning to get pictures, it is hard because they are in a dim corner of my bedroom, and Minnie is such a good mom, she gets worried if I move them. I will try tonight though when she is eating.


----------



## shan841

Here are a few pics... sorry about the poor quality. THis is the best I could get with dim lighting and squirming kittens!

This little girl might be my favorite. She is very sweet and calm. she doesnt cry like the others when I pick her up and was the first to open her eyes. She also likes to lay on her back and swat at any one who goes by. She has a crooked mustache! 











This one looks like a dilute calico? She is mostly gray(blue) with a buff face and white belly and toes. Very curious to see what she looks like as she gets older. She is Momma's girl, she likes to play with mom's face/paws











This one is the only male, I have been calling him Banjo jr. because he has similar markings as Banjo. I was worried about him the first day I had them because he didnt nurse right away like the others did. Now he is a little fatty! He was the one with the gunky eye, which is all better now!












This calico is the girly girl, and has the biggest personality so far. She was the last to open her eyes(and she still prefers to keep them closed) but is the biggest and was first to start playing. She would rather fight her siblings for their nipple than find her own, and she has the loudest cry. She is gonna be a looker! She has the sweetest face.


----------



## shan841

a few more


----------



## OctoberinMaine

I'm just catching up on this thread now, and WOW, it was absolute genius to get the kitten fosters just when Minnie needed them most. That was positively heroic.

Are you thinking about keeping one of these kittens? Minnie is so incredibly cute . . . that one picture just makes me swoon.


----------



## shan841

one more of the calico girly


----------



## shan841

October said:


> I'm just catching up on this thread now, and WOW, it was absolute genius to get the kitten fosters just when Minnie needed them most. That was positively heroic.
> 
> Are you thinking about keeping one of these kittens? Minnie is so incredibly cute . . . that one picture just makes me swoon.


yeah we are going to keep one...don't know how I am going to choose, I love them all of course. THis is my first time fostering so I don't know how I am going to deal with letting them go  but..I know I have to. 6 cats would be insane in a one br apartment haha


----------



## Abbie

This is such a sad, but ultimately heartwarming story. You did a truly lovely thing when you took in the little kittens. I hope they are doing well.


----------



## Lenkolas

I'm getting on a plane and stealing the calico girl from you NOW!


----------



## shan841

Lenkolas said:


> I'm getting on a plane and stealing the calico girl from you NOW!


I know that you would give her a great home so if you want to make the trip..

I just hope its not too hard finding good homes for them. Luckily I have the option to keep them at my house once they are adoptable, and therefore I can pick and choose who get to adopt them. The problem is, there are soo many kittens right now so it may be slim pickens as far as potential adopters go. I have faith though that I will find homes for them all..I just hope it happens sooner rather than later. Not that I mind a house full of kittens


----------



## shan841

I moved everyone out of their box and into my walk-in closet, since the bebies are getting mobile and need some space to explore. Got some pics afterwards:


----------



## orrymain

They are adorable!!


----------



## Nan

They are all so cute! What a great idea that was, to foster orphans.


----------



## Abbie

Those new pictures are just absolutely gorgeous. They all look so happy together!!


----------



## my5kitties

What a happy little family! You're doing a great job, shan841. Keep up the good work!


----------



## BotanyBlack

She seems like one extremely happy mom. Great job helping them all when they needed it.


----------



## Jacq

Lenkolas can have the calico. I cal dibs on the grey+white with the racing stripe!


----------



## Arkona

This thread just gets better and better...


----------



## shan841

Minnie played tonight for the first time since I have had her! I bought one of those mylar toys home for the kittens, and she stole it from them. Then I threw it for her and found out that she fetches! Im so excited


----------



## Leazie

:luv


----------



## 3furbabies

Oh my!!! :luv I love them all... it's a good thing I don't live close to you. :wink:


----------



## Vivid Dawn

With my new job and extra work at the rescue group, I have been away from the forums. What a great story to come back to!

If Minnie's stripe was a little thicker and centered better, she would look just like Zinny's mother, Cynthia. In my case it was the kitten that survived and Cynthia ended up going to the Rainbow Bridge.

Best wishes!


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Shan, when you first brought in the new kittens and put them with Minnie, how did she react? Did she just accept them right away?


----------



## shan841

October said:


> Shan, when you first brought in the new kittens and put them with Minnie, how did she react? Did she just accept them right away?


I took Minnie with me to the shelter to meet the kittens first. The shelter wanted to check her out and to make sure that she would take to the kittens before I took them home. Minnie was inside of the carrier on the front desk next to me, and the vet assistant brought over one of the kittens for me to hold. The kitten was crying and as soon as minnie heard the baby cry she started trilling and crying for the kitten. Then she actually tried to claw at the carrier to get out. I opened the top and put the kitten inside and she started cleaning the kitten immediately. Then we piled the rest in, and as soon as I got home and let them out of the cramped carrier they all nursed. It was like neither mom nor babies ever questioned it  I imagine it may be different if she had kittens of her own and they smelled different or something, but apparently it is not uncommon for them to use surrogate moms when fostering. There is one in particular in my group of fosters that has one mom and 3 or 4 kittens all from different litters.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

That's really touching. The thought of Minnie scratching at the carrier in order to be with the kitten . . . get the Kleenex.


----------



## librarychick

I love that you called around and checked to see if there were kittens who needed a mum! That's fantastic!

I had a foster that took on extra babies, in addition to her own, and that worked out great as well. I simply removed the mum's kittens, rubbed them with a towel, rubbed the new babies with the towel, then rubbed the original kittens again...they also were all crawling all over each other while I did it. When I brought htem all back in I piled them in the box together and, other than looking very surprised at how many kittens there were now, went to work being a mum.

I think as long as the kittens are close enough in age to her kittens it wouldn't be too hard. In my case the new babies were a less than week younger than hers, so it worked out perfectly.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

Just got back in town and found this story. It keeps getting better and better. A lot of times young cats abandoned their kittens. Theyre just not maternal. Minnie is a really special cat! This thread is so heartwarming. Ive really enjoyed it. Plus my admiration for you taking in this cat and giving it a home, love and the best care possible. Does it get any better than this!

Im looking forward to keeping up with the progress and story of Minnie and her babies.

Has Minnies diarehha disappeared. Are you still giving her KMR? Sometimes KMR causes loose stools in cats. If that is the case try giving kitten glop. There are recipes if you google Kitten glop.


----------



## shan841

Mitts & Tess said:


> Has Minnies diarehha disappeared. Are you still giving her KMR? Sometimes KMR causes loose stools in cats. If that is the case try giving kitten glop. There are recipes if you google Kitten glop.


Thanks for asking, because I had to give Minnie her second dose of dewormer tonight, I almost forgot about it! She still has diarrhea most of the time, but sometimes she will have a normal poop. I think it may be a combination of things. I actually stopped giving her the KMR a few days ago because I was thinking that may be contributing. Hopefully since she isnt getting the KMR and she has been dewormed the diarrhea will stop. If it hasnt stopped by the end of this week I think I will have to take her back to the vet.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

We give kitten glop for the kiitens and mother cats whike nursing. It doesnt seem to give them loose stools. You might consider that. See if she will drink it.

Minnie your such a good mom! I loved the pictures of the kittens. Theyre so cute when theyre so young and it looks like their ears are on the sides of their tiny heads. They are all beautifully marked. Youll have no problem adopting them out. Try encouraging adopters to take two, so they have a buddy to keep them company and run their massive energy off with!


----------



## shan841

Mitts & Tess said:


> We give kitten glop for the kiitens and mother cats whike nursing. It doesnt seem to give them loose stools. You might consider that. See if she will drink it.
> 
> Minnie your such a good mom! I loved the pictures of the kittens. Theyre so cute when theyre so young and it looks like their ears are on the sides of their tiny heads. They are all beautifully marked. Youll have no problem adopting them out. Try encouraging adopters to take two, so they have a buddy to keep them company and run their massive energy off with!


I need to get more pictures, they are growing so fast!! At least one of them is using the litterbox already  I still havent got them to try food yet. I have just been mixing the kmr w/ canned food but they havent shown any interest in that. Minnie really is such a great mom, she keeps the babies so happy and they adore her. She lets me pick them up but always keeps one eye on me and has to know what I am doing with them. She is one of the smartest cats I have ever met as well. I just really really hope she gets along with Banjo once the kittens are weaned and she is spayed. If she doesnt get along with him I won't be able to keep her and it would break my heart 

I was planning on keeping one of the kittens, unfortunately that would leave me with an odd number to adopt out. I was already thinking I should try to get them adopted in pairs... I guess we will see how it goes. I don't think I would turn away a good adopter if I had two left and they wanted both. However I am starting to get attached to the girl who is white w/ brown patches... she comes running to me every time I go in with them and cries for me to pick her up :luv


----------



## Leazie

Minnie has such a good heart and disposition I just think she has to get along with Banjo.

The little girl sounds precious.


----------



## shan841

The babies are getting so big!! They are 4 weeks now and they are all eating solid food and using the litterbox. And I have named them finally, soon I am going to make flyers for them to help with their adoption(if I can find potential adopters I get to pick who they go to, otherwise their fate will be in the hands of the shelter)

Honey


























Olive- She is getting to be much fuzzier than the rest, i think she is going to have a medium coat


































Cosmo- The very tips of his ears are bent, soo cute


















Alice











































and momma looking annoyed haha










Box-ing


----------



## Mitts & Tess

The photos are so cute. I love the one with the curl of the tips of the ears. There is a breed called American Curl...from genetics anomaly that they created a breed from it! Minnie looks content and happy. Youve done a wonder job with these kitties!


----------



## bluemilk

Cats go through mood swings during pregnancy? Never knew that,but in the 1st pic she looks like she's having a chocolate-or-death day! Oh,and I see the kittohs have arrived!


----------



## kty78

Precious! I love that you got the tiny orphans. What a wonderful thing for Minnie and the babies.


----------



## Arkona

Love.this.thread.
Thanks for the picture updates!


----------



## sunset97

They have gotten so big. They are all really cute but my favorite is Cosmo. Besides the mom are you planning on keeping any of the kittens?


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Thanks for the update! They're so cute, I can't even say. That Honey . . . :luv


----------



## shan841

sunset97 said:


> They have gotten so big. They are all really cute but my favorite is Cosmo. Besides the mom are you planning on keeping any of the kittens?


I had planned on keeping minnie's kitten, so when I picked up these guys I figured I would keep one. But now I am thinking that if I can get them adopted in pairs, that would be best. So if I find 2 adopters that each want 2, I would be willing to give them up. If not, I will keep one. I am attached to them all, but I need to think about what is best for them. Plus, if I get them all adopted then i would be more willing to foster again. So...at this point it is still up in the air. We will just have to see how everything goes.


----------



## littlesushi

awww, thanks for the updated pictures. my fave is alice


----------



## sunset97

How are the kittens doing?


----------



## Leazie

You and Minnie make a great team- look how alert and active the babies are. Thank you, thank, thank you for all that you have done.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Shan, just wondered how things are going up there. Anymore pictures you can share with us, your adoring public?


----------



## Jan Rebecca

Those kittens are just too adorable!


----------



## shan841

I went away this weekend for 3 days and my mom watched the kitties for me. I swear they look like they doubled in size when I came home! And they are about twice as crazy as they were when I left them. I think Minnie is in heat  she is really affectionate, and rolling around all over the place. Only a few more weeks until the babies can get fixed, and Minnie too. Can't wait to get that over with. I will get some more pictures as soon as they stand still for more than a split second!


----------



## Leazie

Poor Minnie. It must be hard to be in heat and having to deal with rambunctious kids.

We will be thrilled with fuzzy, blurry pictures of the kittens if that is all you can get!


----------



## shan841

here are some pics...they are getting sooo big! and mom is getting spayed tomorrow, woohoo!


----------



## Skye_Mia

Oh good lord, I don't think I'd be able to give any of them up. Those are such cute kittens!


----------



## Abbie

They are beautiful. So glad to hear they are doing well.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

They are just too cute. How did Minnie's spaying go?


----------



## shan841

October said:


> They are just too cute. How did Minnie's spaying go?


it went well, she doesnt seem to be in pain and already seems so much happier and less hormone-crazy. 

One of the kittens threw up a worm last night (yuck!) I have to take them back to the shelter vet AGAIN, it seems I am there at least once a week- young kittens are a lot of work!


----------

